# Cat's in a RV?



## jimthesailor (Aug 5, 2015)

Has anyone traveled with their cats in their RV? I am going to retire soon and I would like to travel around in a RV for 6 months or so but my wife says we can't do it with cats. We own two indoor cats both males, around 9 and 5 years old. They get along fine except for occasional rough housing. (boys will be boys). I say throw some food and a litter box in the RV and let's go but the wife doesn't see it that way. Has anyone done this and can share their story, both good and bad. Thanks.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 5, 2015)

jimthesailor said:


> Has anyone traveled with their cats in their RV? I am going to retire soon and I would like to travel around in a RV for 6 months or so but my wife says we can't do it with cats. We own two indoor cats both males, around 9 and 5 years old. They get along fine except for occasional rough housing. (boys will be boys). I say throw some food and a litter box in the RV and let's go but the wife doesn't see it that way. Has anyone done this and can share their story, both good and bad. Thanks.



I've done it both in a travel trailer and a motorhome.  I had two travelers (kitties) in those days.  They were also house cats.  We trained both of them in their little harness's to a leash (long ones).  We had NO problem whatsoever as long as you are careful when in a strange place about them getting out without the leash.  We never let them travel in the trailer though only up in the vehicle with us until we stopped.  Did it for around 10k miles over several years, they loved it and people would look over to our station wagon and see our little guys calming looking back at them,  brought lots of thumbs up and smiles.


----------



## imp (Aug 5, 2015)

Some cats travel very well; most do not, unless conditioned to accept the swaying movements, which seem most distressful to cats. My friend's cat, taken to the vet, enroute defecated several times. Of the cats my wife & I have had travel with us, there were a total of about 6 or 7, not all at once, mind you (!), 2, both female, tolerated travel well immediately, the first time. The others required "gradual acceptance", which they eventually did.

I would say, take the cats one at a time for short rides in the car, giving them constant reassurance. They will let you know whether they will "come around", or not.   imp


----------



## Fern (Aug 5, 2015)

Training them when they are kittens, is the key to it.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 5, 2015)

I had one cat that threw up the first two times I took him for a ride in the car.  The third time he did it as soon as I cranked up the engine, before we even started moving.  Never tried a 4th time.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 5, 2015)

My cat travels very well with us when camping, we just have a small truck slide-in pop-up camper, not a full RV.  We've only had him out several weeks at a time, no longer.  I keep him on harness with 6'leash in the truck cab when we're mobile, he sometimes lies with my dog on sleeping bags behind the front seat.  

He's very good at home staying in the yard, and mostly an indoor cat.  He's very dog-like and comes when called, so that makes it a lot easier.  We can trust him to go out when camping without a harness, but watch him like a hawk, and limit his time outdoors.

If your cats tend to run away from you rather than towards you, you definitely have to take caution, because if they bolt in strange territory, you'll never find them, and end up leaving them stranded to die in the elements....there's so long any dedicated owner is going to spend in strange woods on vacation hoping to find their feline.  I never camped with more than one cat, just cat and dog.

http://www.petforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=794&d=1349061267 http://www.petforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4045&d=1434153254http://www.petforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3316&d=1402696427http://www.petforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1908&d=1370996373http://www.petforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=409&d=1339804717


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 5, 2015)

So cute, SB! The expressions on their little faces!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks Shalimar, they're good buddies!


----------



## jujube (Aug 5, 2015)

There are several people here in the RV park we're staying in who have cats.  One lady takes hers for a ride every day in a cage on her golf cart.  Another one walks hers on a leash.  The cat is very friendly and will come over to say hello (well, it helps that I have cat and dog treats for all my 4-legged friends here).


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 6, 2015)

I love the pic where he's snuggled atop the lemon creme - smart cat!


----------



## 911 (Aug 6, 2015)

My neighbor has a motor home, a big one. His wife and him travel the country, except for December-February. They have a cat and a small dog and where they go, the cat and dog goes. Never heard of any issues. In fact, I have seen the cat and dog nestled together while sleeping.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 13, 2015)

We took all our fur babies with us in a motor home trip across the country that went from Oct last year to May of this year. It can get a little crazy at times but, when one travels with 9 furry heads you have to expect a little craziness. 
See if you can spot 8 of them in this pic.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2015)

Strain on the ol' eyeballs , but looks like one on the floor in front, three near/on rug on left, one by driver's seat, one on driver's seat,  one on passenger seat....that's 7, can't find number 8.   I love that you take them all with you, worth the craziness for the memories, and I know they appreciate being there with family!


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 13, 2015)

Beautiful cats, what a luxurious Motorhome. Wow! More pics please!


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 14, 2015)

good eye SB. let's see, one in front is Meishka, a Pomeranian. first one on the red rug on left is Butters, a shih-tzu, then Lucy a poodle, then Elliot a peek-a-poo, in front of the drivers seat is Heidi, a poodle, on the drivers seat is Toto a malti-poo. on the passenger seat is Toby Tyler, a shih-tzu, and finally, hidden to the left of the drivers seat is Roxie, a Pomeranian. wheew, I'm tired just naming them. missing from the picture was Daisy another poodle.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice big motorhome, SB!  Nice cats as well.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2015)

Very nice pups there SD, love the name 'Butters'.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 14, 2015)

Ah yes Butters. one of 8 of the 9 that are all rescues. we rescued him from an Arkansas kill shelter. A renter moved out of a house and left him inside. Out of state landlord sent a painter there 5 days later and he found him half dead. He still suffers from seizures, but, we have finally found the right amount of medication to prevent most of them. I call him our forever pup because I'm sure he has suffered some brain damage, but a more loving boy you won't find. 
  With and without hair.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 14, 2015)

What a fur baby!


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 14, 2015)

Sorry, Sd, I thought they were cats. Should have worn my glasses.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 14, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Sorry, Sd, I thought they were cats. Should have worn my glasses.



Quite alright, my eye's aren't what they used to be either. Besides, it probably was a little confusing since the original post was about traveling with cats. I just figured to share that rving with pets is do able.


----------

